# Al Kaprielian Fired



## billski (Dec 23, 2009)

*Al Kaprielian has been fired from channel 50 in So. NH.  Monsters! :angry:
Now who, tell me who, can I count on to get me irrationally excited about a weather forecast?  

His last day is Friday, you can see him here http://www.mytvstation.tv/ if you haven't drank the kool-aid yet.  He's not his usual self; quite subdued.  View th 25th anniversery clip to see him at his finest.  http://www.mynetworktv.com/player?video=528&affiliate=41

Bummer.:angry:
*


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 23, 2009)

Bummer. I don't think that 25 Years video included a "THE WEST IS THE BEST" quote. I recall he used to say that a lot... not as much as the "HIGH PRESSURE" line.

Two things I learned from the following article:
http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/20091216weathermans_tv_reign_to_end/

I didn't know Al graduated from Lyndon State and I am surprised to learn that he is just 48 years old having started on TV at only 22! 

The Boston area has had a good history with weathermen having long tenures with specific stations. Dick Albert and Bob Copeland on WCVB along with Mark Rosenthal to a lesser extent, Harvey Leonard (with WCVB now though) and Todd Gross at WHDH, and of course, Al. 

After 25 years, I am sure he was making significantly more than a younger face that might bring something different to the station. Surprised to see a TV station downsizing that much that they are willing to let go their most famous personality, though.


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 23, 2009)

WNDS, turned into MyTV.  They were just running reruns of Cheers etc.  They only kept him around for a few weather updates between shows.  There wasn't any news cast anymore.  I'm sure he, and the weather center, cost a lot more than buying Two and a Half Men reruns.

Bummer.  I always loved to tune to him when I had out of town folks around.  No one could believe his act.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2009)

That's literally like firing Harry Caray 

don't know the details, but still call lame.


----------



## JD (Dec 25, 2009)

I think he was high more then 23 days in a row.


----------



## lutherdclooney (Jun 16, 2010)

Al Kaprielian was great. He was like the face or symbol of Channel 50.  I guess he became too expensive comapred to fill out the same timeslot with some re-run of a show like Married with Children or just put in commercials during his slot to make some money. 
   It is sad that the bigger productions crushes the smaller productions like a weather forecast but eventually it all comes to to teh "bean counters" - if some re-run is cheaper or if they can fill in hos slot with ads - then what is what Channel 50 will do. And, if they don't do it - then at some point then htere will no longer be a Channel 50 at all.
   But, perhaps he will now go and work for a bigger station or network - so for him it might have actually been a lucky break to go and fulfill his true potential.


----------



## billski (Jun 16, 2010)

Weather babes. Most viewers want weather babes. Our loss.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jun 18, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> The Boston area has had a good history with weathermen having long tenures with specific stations. Dick Albert and Bob Copeland on WCVB along with Mark Rosenthal to a lesser extent, Harvey Leonard (with WCVB now though) and Todd Gross at WHDH, and of course, Al.



You forgot Don Kent!!  : - )

"Early 20th century radio weather reports, the 1938 New England Hurricane, 
fog and ice forecasts for World War II convoys crossing U-Boat infested waters, 
the first satellite images and the dawn of the television era—Boston’s 
original TV weatherman has seen it all." 

http://www.ericpinder.com/html/donkent.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Kent_(meteorologist)


----------



## Angus (Jul 15, 2010)

I was thinking of getting to the game just to pick up the Kaprielian bobble head!

http://web.minorleaguebaseball.com/...id=11986244&vkey=news_t558&fext=.jsp&sid=t558


----------

